# اريد مساعده فى مشروع التخرج



## zezo6 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا طالب بمرحله البكاليريوس بميكاترونيك عين شمس واريد انا يساعدنى كل من يسطتيع فى مشروع تخرجى
المشروع عن حاجه اسمها omni directional treadmill عباره عن كذا belt جامب بعض وبيلفوا كلهم فى اتجاه واحد وفى نفس الوقت كل belt بيلف حولين نفسه فى اتجاه عمودى على دورنهم كلهم مع بعض وال treadmill ماينفعش تتحرك الا لما الانسان يتحرك فيبدا الماتور يحس بحركه الانسان ويحرك ال treadmill فى اتجاه عكس اتجاه حركه الانسان علشان الانسان يفضل داءما بمنتصف ال treadmill لانه له مساحه معينه يقدر يمشى بيها على المشايه كنوع من انواع الامان فلازم لو بعد عن المسافه دى المشايه ترجعه تانى للمنتصف 
فانا عايز اى حد عنده اى معلومات شايف انها ممكن تفيدنى او اى كتب او لينكات لاى حاجه سواء فى الجزء الميكانيكال او الاليكتريكال او الكنترول ياريت يحطهالى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## أحمدبيك (29 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكنك إضافة أسئلة وستجد من يجيبك بإذن الله


----------



## engineering future (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اقدر اساعدك ان شاء الله


----------



## gawed (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انا طالب سنه خامسة هندسة اتصالات اريد معلومات حول RF amplifier design and simulation هذا هو مشروع التخرج حقي وارسال المعلومات او اللروابط الي الرابط xxxxx


----------



## gawed (7 نوفمبر 2010)

املنا فيكم كثير يامهندسين افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dawla22 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد فكرة مشروع حولا الميكاتونبك الرجاء المساعدة
xxxxxx


----------



## zezo6 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

افكار مشاريع ميكاترونيك ( روبوت بيعمل وظيفه معينه طبعا , مشاريع plc , virtual realty , brake by wire )


----------

